# Miele Vacuum Cleaner



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We are looking for replacement bags for our Miele vacuum cleaner. Does anyone know of a shop that stocks Miele vacuum cleaners in the Paphos area, as that would probably be our best chance of finding the bags?

Checked on Amazon and eBay, but the P & P was ridiculously high.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> We are looking for replacement bags for our Miele vacuum cleaner. Does anyone know of a shop that stocks Miele vacuum cleaners in the Paphos area, as that would probably be our best chance of finding the bags?
> 
> Checked on Amazon and eBay, but the P & P was ridiculously high.


We had the same problem with our Bosch and we finally found in Superhome in Limassol. They had a big assortment. I think Jumbo also had them. But that is also far from Argaka..


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> We had the same problem with our Bosch and we finally found in Superhome in Limassol. They had a big assortment. I think Jumbo also had them. But that is also far from Argaka..


Thanks, Anders. A kind member moving out here in October has just offered to bring us some, so problem solved, I hope.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't stock up on too many. We found that vacuum cleaners seem to blow up incredibly quickly here. We're on our 3rd and still have a stock of Bosch bags. The Bosch came from the UK and is now gone as has it's replacement LG. We decided to buy a cheapy, no bag Carrefour one and it's Sylvi's favourite. She's always having fun with it around the house.

I don't know if it's the amount of dust in the air, much of which is fine sand and abrasive but the motor brushes seem to wear very quickly.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

''We decided to buy a cheapy, no bag Carrefour one and it's Sylvi's favourite. She's always having fun with it around the house.''

Pete, you really must take Syvli out more........!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Don't stock up on too many. We found that vacuum cleaners seem to blow up incredibly quickly here. We're on our 3rd and still have a stock of Bosch bags. The Bosch came from the UK and is now gone as has it's replacement LG. We decided to buy a cheapy, no bag Carrefour one and it's Sylvi's favourite. She's always having fun with it around the house.
> 
> I don't know if it's the amount of dust in the air, much of which is fine sand and abrasive but the motor brushes seem to wear very quickly.
> 
> Pete


We still have the one we brought with us from the Uk (Sebo) and it is still going strong. I think sylvi must misuse vacuums to go through so many in such a short time 
Mine gets used a lot due to the dust and cat and dog hairs and I havn't managed to blow it up yet:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We still have the one we brought with us from the Uk (Sebo) and it is still going strong. I think sylvi must misuse vacuums to go through so many in such a short time
> Mine gets used a lot due to the dust and cat and dog hairs and I havn't managed to blow it up yet:fingerscrossed:


Famous last words !!!

Pete


----------

